# 617 Grips



## oopslala (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in the process of purchasing a Taurus 617SS2. Unfortunately, they online sell rubber grips for this model. I've always been a fan of wooden grips, and I'm wondering if any of you have found a wooden grip or a grip in general that fits the 617 model?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

look here
Karl Nill Maßgriffe | Replacement grips with closed back for Revolvers


----------

